

Oculus VR and its founder sued by ZeniMax and id Software - Kopion
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/21/5739086/oculus-vr-and-its-founder-sued-by-zenimax-and-id-software

======
touristtam
Polygon is running an article about it as well:
[http://www.polygon.com/2014/5/21/5739064/zenimax-sues-
oculus...](http://www.polygon.com/2014/5/21/5739064/zenimax-sues-oculus-vr)

Hardly surprising move from a company that is piling bad press: see the kotaku
article about the miss management existing around Doom 4 release from last
year: [http://kotaku.com/five-years-and-nothing-to-show-how-
doom-4-...](http://kotaku.com/five-years-and-nothing-to-show-how-doom-4-got-
off-trac-468097062)

